
A Google-style expanding/contracting monorepo in Git for multiple teams - paul_h
https://timkrueger.me/a-maven-git-monorepo/
======
paul_h
Featuring Maven, Trunk-Based Development and a lot of coordination to migrate
from smaller Git repos and Subversion, Tim Krüger has operationalized this for
multiple teams/projects and is tracking the experience.

